# SATA Platten erkennen unter XP



## Ra Frost (18. November 2004)

Hi Leute!

Habe das Problem das mein Rechner die 2 SATA-Platten nicht erkennt.
Mein System: Asus K8V, 2x Hitachi 250GB(SATA), DVD-R Laufwerk von Plextor.
Windows XP Pro
Das Motherboard hat 4 SATA-Anschlüsse:  SATA1, SATA2, PRI_SATA, SEC_SATA
Habe die eine Platte zusammen mit dem DVD-Laufwerk an den Anschlüssen SATA1 bzw. SATA2 laufen, die Andere am PRI_SATA. Die Platte und das DVD  am SATA1/2 erkennt er ganz normal, aber die andere Platte nicht. Habe alle Treiber für die beiden Raids installiert. Ich habe es geschafft das er beide Platten beim Hochfahren erkennt, wenn ich sie beide an den SATA1/2 anschlüssen gesteckt hatte, aber dann kann ich mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr anschliessen, da die anderen beiden Anschlüsse nur für Festplatten sind. Ausserdem möchte ich die Platten nicht als Raid 1oder 0 laufen lassen, sondern ihre volle Kapazität nutzen, so dass ich sie auch nicht an die PRI_SATA bzw.SEC_SATA anschliessen kann, da die laut Beschreibung nur für Raids da sind.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer bei der Lösung des Problems helfen, falls dies überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## Cheese (18. November 2004)

Eine richtige Lösung hab ich zwar nicht, aber was spricht denn dagegen, dass du deine beiden Platten nicht als Raid 0 laufen lässt? Du verlierst hier keinen Platz und gewinnst auch noch Performance... Und dann kannst du auch deinen Brenner anstecken....


----------



## Ra Frost (18. November 2004)

Naja aber beim Raid0 ist es doch so, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, das die Daten auf beide Platten verteilt werden, richtig? Und wenn  dann eine Platte ausfällt gar kein Programm mehr geht. Oder kann man den Raid so einstellen das man das umgehen kann und beide Platten Daten sozusagen nur für sich speichern?


----------



## Cheese (19. November 2004)

Das hast du richtig verstanden, dass, wenn eine Platte ausfällt, nix mehr geht... Aber wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ne Platte ausfällt?! Machst halt von Zeit zu Zeit mal ein Image und brennst es auf DVD... Mach ich genauso bzw ich hab noch ne IDE-Platte, da speichere ich des dann drauf.
Einzeln kannst deine Platten per Raid 0 ned ansprechen, da hast leider Pech... Raid 0 is ja nur auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt und ned auf Sicherheit...


----------

